# dsms detail- Toyota MR2 autoX



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

This MR2 is mainly used an an autocross car. This car takes quite a beating on the track and is an amazing performer, it puts about 300hp to the wheels right now and is still a work in progress. My goal for this car was to obviously recondition it as best and possible and also to gain this young guys father as a client, who is an avid collector and enthusiast...and a guy who demands perfection. He is the owner of 2 M5's(91' and 01'), NSX, Carrera, 2.5rs Subby,Audi RS6, 1984 Porsche 930 turbo and a soon to be delivered Nissan GTR. Hopefully the job on his sons MR2 will convince him to trust me with the rest of his cars.

The entire car was done inside one of his garages, the family was away so I had his entire garage to myslef for a few days, just came and went as I pleased. I wasnt able to move the car so everything was done inside, this rather small space was a bit of a pain to work in. Car had lots of road tar, waterspots, swirls and marring. Some paint chipping and bondo work on the lower half was a little difficult to work around also.

Now onto the process...

Megs safe degreaser on lower panels
Autoglym intensive tar remover 
ONR wash 2 bucket w/ MF mitts
CG miracle dryer with a vac n blo dry
Sonus green with adams QD lube
PB S&W wipedown
SIP w/ 5.5 orange ccs (several passes)
106ff w/ 6.5 white and green ccs
S&W wipedown
Z2pro (ZFX'd- 2 coats)
Z-CS cured 1 hour
Z8 wipedown

Trim and tires got CG liquid extreme shine
Interior plastics -1Z Plastik-Reiniger
Seats and carpet- 303 cleaner
Leather dash-Z9
Wheels- Megs Safe D, p21s gel, Z-AIO (swissvax brushes, EZ detail and lambswool stick)
IG on glass + Z-CS
Z-AIO lights


















































































rear wing before









50/50


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work,Like the spray bottle in 2nd to last pic!
How sad is that.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice work there!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Not the easiest car to detail as i know cos i own one. Around the rear window and engine cover makes it a nightmare along with the rear spoiler which does not allow you to get the machine on the last bit of the boot. Add to that the paint is unlaquered and very soft on straight colours and its a pain in the backside to keep it swirl free. Good job though,looks 100% better.


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome work on the MR2!
I Best do mine at some point....:thumb:


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Impressive detailing work:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice work, not easy to get white to reflect :thumb:


----------

